
Google patches ads into Android TV home screens without warning - moonka
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/5/18296639/android-tv-home-screen-ads-google-sony-tv-nvidia-shield-xiaomi-sponsored-channel
======
judge2020
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19580362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19580362)

------
devoply
i wonder if pihole fixes this problem. seems like it's a necessity these days.

